# how to set depth of bit for keyhole routing?



## Cindy99 (Aug 25, 2018)

This newbie bought a DeWalt DWP611 and wants to rout keyholes. I tried it out a year ago on a friend's router and figured out a successful setup, but now that I have my own Dewalt router I am struggling with how far out to set the bit so that it clears the brass bushing with the correct reveal. Based on the attached photos how far out should I leave the bit before tightening and then attaching the base? I'm using a Rockler keyhole template. Arghhh!

Thanks!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I use a depth of cut of about 5/16" on keyhole slots, so if you want that depth then expose whatever gets you to that depth factoring in the thickness of your template.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

I've never used a template. my personal rule of thumb is to determine where the center of balance is for the object that will be hung and mark that spot with a pencil - then, the key hole "slot" should be about 2-1/2 - 3 inches long with the pencil mark in the center.


----------

